# Monash University Brewing Club



## mahcann (18/2/14)

Are there any Monash students around here that are interested in brewing beer? Im in the process of starting a new brewing club at Monash Uni and Im trying to gauge student interest. 

Also does anyone else have experience with brewing clubs at universities? I'd love to hear from you about your experiences so that I have a platform to launch this new club! In particular does anyone have experience brewing at university facilities? Im in talks with some of the engineering departments about using their labs so that those who dont have equipment at home can still brew, and I want to know how you dealt with the faculty about the safety issues. 

-Michael


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

I know two people who are brewers & both work for Monash Uni. One of them deals with safety issues. You might want to start there?


----------



## mahcann (18/2/14)

Yeah that would be fantastic, especially with student safety being one of the key barriers to starting the club!
Are they lecturers/researchers?

Cheers
-Michael


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

Nope!

As a Uni. student, I would expect you to do your own research in this area...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/2/14)

MartinOC said:


> Nope!
> 
> As a Uni. student, I would expect you to do your own research in this area...


translation = DASFFS :unsure:


----------



## TimT (18/2/14)

_translation = DASFFS :unsure: _

Need a translation of that translation. 

Reminds me of:

```
And Coleridge too has lately taken wing,
       But like a hawk encumbered with his hood,
     Explaining metaphysics to the nation.
     I wish he would explain his explanation.
```


----------



## TimT (18/2/14)

Good luck, I've had no experience but I'm sure folks in other clubs at the uni will be able to help you. If Monash has members of the Society for Creative Anachronism or other medieval recreationists chat to them, they always seem to harbour a few whacky mead-makers.


----------



## fcmcg (18/2/14)

dasffs =
do
a
search
for
Ferg's
sake


----------



## TimT (18/2/14)

To quoth the poet: LOLZ.


----------



## MartinOC (18/2/14)

We worship you, oh Ferg!


----------



## mahcann (19/2/14)

Well I did do a search for brewing books and articles at the uni library  didnt get many hits though

yeah with O'week coming up soon I'll probably wander around and have a chat to other clubs about how they got started. On another note I heard back from the chem eng department and they are considering letting us use their RIMS system that they have from some labs last year! Hopefully can convince them so our members can brew and study at the same time!


----------



## danbeer (19/2/14)

Did a quick search of the clubs and societies at Monash (http://www.monash.edu.au/students/associations/)
Frankly, I'm surprised that there_ isn't_ a homebrew club... :huh:

Especially since I thought the main point of having a 'club' was to sink piss... (At least it was when i was a student....)


----------



## mahcann (19/2/14)

Yep not much has changed! :chug:


----------



## toncils (20/2/14)

There's a few chemical engineering students who work at U-Brew it, Oakleigh. It's all malt-extract, but they may be able to hook up something through UBI.


----------



## Spiesy (20/2/14)

toncils said:


> There's a few chemical engineering students who work at U-Brew it, Oakleigh. It's all malt-extract, but they may be able to hook up something through UBI.


Oh dear...


----------



## Grainer (20/2/14)

Have a chat offline with me mate


----------



## Grainer (20/2/14)

Spiesy said:


> Oh dear...





toncils said:


> There's a few chemical engineering students who work at U-Brew it, Oakleigh. It's all malt-extract, but they may be able to hook up something through UBI.


Stay away from that Shiat .. u will get bombed


----------



## Grainer (20/2/14)

mahcann said:


> Well I did do a search for brewing books and articles at the uni library  didnt get many hits though
> 
> yeah with O'week coming up soon I'll probably wander around and have a chat to other clubs about how they got started. On another note I heard back from the chem eng department and they are considering letting us use their RIMS system that they have from some labs last year! Hopefully can convince them so our members can brew and study at the same time!


They don't have a rims system LOL... just a 3V,, did a prac with them a few times


----------



## carpedaym (20/2/14)

I reckon this would be a great idea, assuming you can get past the paperwork. It would be a great opportunity to make some contacts and, if you wanted to jump through the licensing hoops (or go around them somehow), I'd imagine you could get contracts to cater university functions. It would be great experience.

_Adding: _You might find some advice on homebrewtalk.com. The yanks love their college clubs, and their college drinking.


----------



## mahcann (20/2/14)

Grainer said:


> They don't have a rims system LOL... just a 3V,, did a prac with them a few times


Ah well I only had a glimpse at it when I went into see my friend do the prac, still better than nothing! 




carpedaym said:


> I reckon this would be a great idea, assuming you can get past the paperwork. It would be a great opportunity to make some contacts and, if you wanted to jump through the licensing hoops (or go around them somehow), I'd imagine you could get contracts to cater university functions. It would be great experience.


Yeah that would be pretty good, but would probably be a nightmare of regulations and paperwork. What kind of certification do you think would be required to brew for events?


----------



## sponge (20/2/14)

I believe there is an informal brewers club at UOW (well, there was when I was there, and doesn't directly help with Monash) but they dealt mainly with kits. They'd set up a stall on some random stall days and show people how to make K&K. But in saying that, I believe that one of the starters of the club was good friends with an events organiser so was able to get a fair bit of exposure through him.

When some of my mates heard about it they bought me along to a stall and I asked a couple of questions about all grain - as it was when I was first starting up AG - but they said they only brewed K&K and wouldn't think otherwise since it was too difficult and expensive to do otherwise.

In saying that, I started homebrewing in uni to save much needed kesh monies so I don't blame them.

The IBU's (local brew club) are a much better club than the UOW one :beerbang:


----------



## carpedaym (20/2/14)

mahcann said:


> What kind of certification do you think would be required to brew for events?


I'd out of my depth answering that but I'd expect you'd need a Producer's License. Others might pipe in with more accessible temporary licences, or laws which cover giving away alcohol rather than selling it, but I wouldn't get my hopes up. Probably best to park the idea and focus on the club for the moment!


----------



## mahcann (11/3/14)

Thanks for the tips guys. Anyways just an update: sent off the club application form to the clubs and society admin so fingers crossed we can get approval!


----------



## Dualhead (31/3/14)

Let me know how this goes, I just moved up from Hobart for Monash and would be well keen for this!


----------



## mahcann (22/4/14)

Bad news! Found out that the clubs and societies association at Monash has regrettably rejected our application. At least we still have the board game society.. 

For those interested, I am still pressing ahead without MSA affiliation however it will take a bit more planning.


----------



## TimT (22/4/14)

Well that's bullshit. Any reason why? I suppose you can just go ahead and have an unofficial club anyway.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (22/4/14)

Way way back (in the early 90s) there was definitely a Homebrew Society at Monash.

The members were mostly materials and chemical engineering students, and like a lot of other clubs at the time it was all about rorting using Clubs and Societies funding to have massive booze-ups which typically didn't involve homebrew. Sometimes they did though, including the bottling parties that ended without a single full bottle and yet empty FVs.

There was some crossover with Halls of Residence as well as some of the Homebrew Society exec lived on Campus. There wasn't much of a succession plan in place and as that group of materials/chem engineers graduated/dropped out up the Society might have wound up as well.

None of this helps the OP much I'm afraid, just some reminiscing.


----------



## JAM (22/4/14)

Yeah a brewing society would be sweet at uni.. I am studying at UNSW at the moment and sadly there is no brewing club. There was at one stage but it is no longer around. It seems like (at unsw at least) that there is a lot of paperwork etc that needs to be done to keep the clubs afloat.. I thought about it and looked into it and maybe I will do it one day..
Anyhow you could still advertise an outside club within the uni somewhere


----------



## fcmcg (22/4/14)

mahcann said:


> Bad news! Found out that the clubs and societies association at Monash has regrettably rejected our application. At least we still have the board game society..
> 
> For those interested, I am still pressing ahead without MSA affiliation however it will take a bit more planning.


RMIT apparently hav a brew club...I'd throw that at them...
Or appeal to VTAC...any appeal to VTAC always wins...just ask Macca's in Tecoma lol


----------



## TimT (22/4/14)

You mean VCAT Ferg!


----------



## fletcher (22/4/14)

JAM said:


> Yeah a brewing society would be sweet at uni.. I am studying at UNSW at the moment and sadly there is no brewing club. There was at one stage but it is no longer around. It seems like (at unsw at least) that there is a lot of paperwork etc that needs to be done to keep the clubs afloat.. I thought about it and looked into it and maybe I will do it one day..
> Anyhow you could still advertise an outside club within the uni somewhere


same with me and sydney uni 

it baffles me. i'd start one but i don't have the spare time.


----------



## fcmcg (22/4/14)

TimT said:


> You mean VCAT Ferg!


oops...yup...being a dit dislexic ! And not even a beer to be had....


----------



## pedleyr (22/4/14)

Can alumni join student clubs?

I am constantly pestered by Monash to get more involved in the university - I'm talking phone calls every two months, I even had two people turn up at my office about three weeks ago - but I just can't be arsed, and don't feel like I owe them anything after the fees I've paid them. I know about a dozen other alums that are similarly pestered (apart from turning up at the workplace). 

If alumni can join, I'd consider it, and I know about five of the other alums I know that would likewise consider joining. The prospect of alumni becoming involved with the University again (not sure why they give a shit personally) MAY be enough to change their mind...

Next time they contact me I'll ask that question and report back.

Before anyone asks, the reason I don't tell them "do not call me" is because I don't want to give up the networking opportunities that may or may not arise...


----------



## Grainer (22/4/14)

Maybe you just have to put a better case i.e. responsible drinking and safety... hint hint ... and forward it with examples from other universities and how it works..


----------



## pk.sax (22/4/14)

My old uni brews, apparently, but don't give a shit about alumni unless they are some weird fashion student or woman businessman. Go figure.

Screw them I say, a 19L pot from the big ewe and lots of fun to be had drinking piss outside uni. Although, my MATE started off the RMIT brewers thingy and said they roasted malt in the basement level engineering lab ovens or whatever. Man, those facilities are sweet ******* awesome for shit like this.


----------



## mahcann (23/4/14)

Yeah Grainer i definitely emphasised our aim of teaching the art of brewing rather than the art of getting drunk. The official word was that high competition made numbers tight and they simply couldn't squeeze us in. Try pressing for a better reason but it was hardly worth the effort. Might have to go to VCAT, obviously blatant discrimination against us fine brewers! I will reapply next semester at any rate.

If I make the club unofficially I suppose anyone could join pedleyr? Although there might be rules about who can come into campus buildings for unofficial clubs. Ill just have to check up on that. 


btw if at some point we did get this going, and some how organised a bar of sorts it what do you think of the MUB PUB? MUB obviously short for Monash University Brewers! The dream of the Monash University Brewers Club lives on!


----------



## carpedaym (23/4/14)

mahcann said:


> If I make the club unofficially I suppose anyone could join pedleyr? Although there might be rules about who can come into campus buildings for unofficial clubs. Ill just have to check up on that.


I'd consider joining, I'm just down the road. (My missus works at Monash.)


----------



## mahcann (9/6/14)

For those students who see this thread and are interested I have made a Facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monash-Uni-Brewers-Club/1510782745810052?ref=bookmarks 

Im still working out the details for non-student members.. Hoping to start doing some events next semester!


----------



## brewbienewbie (9/6/14)

Oh cool, I'm studying at Monash at the moment. I'm postgrad, so I don't make it down that often, but anyhow I've liked your FB page. Let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------

